# i was wondering if i grow 12 1/2 pint jars of magic mushroom how long it will take



## Jesse420 (Dec 24, 2010)

how long will it take to be done and very roughly if everything is done coreectly how many ounces can i expect to get out of it any help would be awesome but mainly how long will it take


----------



## Pipe Dream (Dec 24, 2010)

I grew mushies once so not really very familiar with it but the yeild will depend on your method of growing. I am sure you will get plenty off of all that substrate. It's a pretty quick process just waiting for the mycelium to grow is the only wait really. A couple months maybe?


----------



## palerider (Dec 24, 2010)

With heat 1/2 pint jars will take about a month to colonize (give or take a week) if properly inocculated. As far as yield 1-2 oz if you can keep them flushing w/o contamination, thats assuming you are just going to put them right into a terrarium after birthing. If you get into doing logs and such you can yield utterly huge amounts of shrooms (last log I did gave me 12lbs). Just remember to wait at least a week after the jar turns completely white to birth.
PS that yield figure was per jar.


----------



## Jesse420 (Dec 24, 2010)

thank you for the help what do you mean by log could you explain the processe in brief detail


----------



## palerider (Dec 24, 2010)

Welllll, you should be able to find a proper in depth guide to do it on the net here (youtube has some great ones) but basically once your jars are colonized you can break up that mycelium and use it to innoculate lage amounts of substrate. I pasteurize a bale of straw and stuff it into a laundry basket and wrap it up with plastic, the mycelium will rapidly colonize the straw over a few weeks and badda bing badda boom rip off the plastic and literally flush pounds of shrooms at a time. There is a bit more to it than that, but that is the jist of it. I would reccomend doing some small crops first terrarium style to figure shit out first tho, there is a lot of shit that can get fucked up going large scale.


----------



## Jesse420 (Dec 25, 2010)

ok ya i was thinking about getting a book to study further so i get everything right any books you would suggest???


----------



## palerider (Dec 25, 2010)

I've actually never read any books on it, I learned everything off the net and from people that had done it. Youtube has step by step video instructions for pretty much any method that you can think of and they are very good, they are all geared towards growing edible/gourmet mushrooms but they work just the same for cubensis. Type in, laundry basket-straw log tek on you tube....very good information.


----------



## Jesse420 (Dec 25, 2010)

ok thanx what website do you order your spores off of because i hear there are a lot of scams out there and which is the best strain and why thank you so much for all your help


----------



## palerider (Dec 25, 2010)

No problem dude, unfortunatley I've never ordered them online. If your in Canada like me the spores are legal and you can buy them at any head shop. As far as strains go I've only ever done psylocybin cubensis, there are some other 'exotic' 'strains' out there but in the end I think they are all the same shit basically.


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 25, 2010)

Go to Youtube and search: pf tek lets grow mushrooms 

It's kind of a long cheesy tutorial but a good one. There's quite a bit of info. like that on Youtube. =)


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 25, 2010)

PF tek method....

thatll yield anywhere from 3-8 grams dried per 1/2 pint cake.
so lets say you *successfully* flush your cakes 3 times each.
youll end up getting roughly 108-288 grams dried. (3.86-10.29 ounces dried)


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 25, 2010)

you could possibly flush up to 8 times getting up to 15 grams per cake, but 7-8g from three flushes is more common number for most people. i've pulled 45 grams from two cakes they were little bigger than 1/2 pint because I used pint jars but only filled to the half way point so close to but little bigger


----------



## Jesse420 (Dec 25, 2010)

has anyone else purchased psilocybe spores online with no problems i need to order them but do not want to get scammed if anyone could help me out that would be awesome


----------



## Jesse420 (Dec 25, 2010)

im sorry i am new to this and still in the research stage of growing shrooms but what do you guys mean by flushing them????


----------



## suprablaski (Dec 25, 2010)

Jesse420 said:


> has anyone else purchased psilocybe spores online with no problems i need to order them but do not want to get scammed if anyone could help me out that would be awesome


ive used http://freespores.com/ with no issues, can type freespores in your order comment and they will give you a free syringe as well, i even requested a specific strain and they gave it to me as my freebie


----------



## Jesse420 (Dec 25, 2010)

wow thats cool how many do you have to buy to get a free one and whats the difference's in the different strains??? potency or something and which would you suggest??


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 25, 2010)

the potency between strains is argued all the time.

some people say a cubensis is a cubensis.
some people say each strain of cubensis very.

the only strains I KNOW that are more potent than cubez that you can cultivate at your home are....
Panaeolus cyanescens
this type of mushroom is THE hardest to cultivate but are the most potent.
1 gram of these fuckers can equal to 2-3.5 grams of cubensis.
STRONG

but when it comes to cubensis they are basically the same.
the difference is how fast they grow and they way the mushrooms look.
potency isnt really an issue because fresh cubez are killer anyways.

the only cubensis that is more potent than any other is the PENIS ENVY strain.
this strain is harder to grow but you'll still yield a decent amount.


----------



## Jesse420 (Dec 25, 2010)

thank you very much for you help do you know how to flush growing mushrooms because i dnt know what it is and doing so will make you able to grow way more mushrooms so i really wanna know how lol


----------



## ANC (Dec 25, 2010)

Cakes are a silly way to do bulk grows, way too much work, takes up way too much space too.
I can easil yget 100g dry on one flush in a kitty litter tray of proper medium.

I still say whoever thinks a cube is a cube has not had a propper transkei cube.
Its pretty legend around my circles, some fear it some love it, I've seen it give experienced shroomers uncontrolable laughs for 4 hours on less than a gram.
Its not very visual, and visuals have a yellow tingle rather than the traditional rainbow coloured fractals.
Also it looks slightly diffirent to other cubes, the stem is often quite gnarly, often hairy at the base, it overgorws ANY casing and you have to keep burrying it, or it makes these large innersole spongey like growths on top of your tubs.


----------



## Jesse420 (Dec 25, 2010)

how is the kitty liter tray method done if you could give me some details that would be greatly appreciated ???????


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 25, 2010)

good luck....

bulk is hard and can easily fail if you arnt familiar with easier mushroom grows.

may i suggest the PF Tek Method??
some people hate roger rabbit for making these videos...
but i think if you are new to cultivating magic mushrooms or mushrooms in general....
watch all 4 videos...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHJQrsZFQdE


----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2010)

Learn how to grow here--> http://www.fungifun.org/English/Pftek

You can order spores from any of these sites:
---> http://www.ralphstersspores.com/

---> http://www.micro-supply.com/

---> http://www.spores101.com/


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 25, 2010)

420God said:


> Learn how to grow here--> http://www.fungifun.org/English/Pftek
> 
> You can order spores from any of these sites:
> ---> http://www.ralphstersspores.com/
> ...



if only every person looking for spores on RIU would look at this post....


----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2010)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> if only every person looking for spores on RIU would look at this post....


 I keep that post saved in my notepad for all the new shroomers asking questions.

Comes in handy. I wish they made a sticky where to buy spores.


----------



## Jesse420 (Dec 25, 2010)

lol thanx for the info have you ordered spores off of all these sites successfully? and when you guys say the more exotic strains are harder to grow why is this it just dies easier or gets contaminated easier or something? And which stage does it give more problems in the fruiting stage? thanx for the help guys and HeartLessBBQ i appreciate you helping me with almost every question i have posted with very detailed information


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2010)

420God said:


> I keep that post saved in my notepad for all the new shroomers asking questions.
> 
> Comes in handy. I wish they made a sticky where to buy spores.


haha we share the same psych my friend.

my thoughts exactly...


----------



## PStanky (Dec 26, 2010)

hes not heartless thats mean =( haha jk
but he is HEATless


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2010)

Jesse420 said:


> lol thanx for the info have you ordered spores off of all these sites successfully? and when you guys say the more exotic strains are harder to grow why is this it just dies easier or gets contaminated easier or something? And which stage does it give more problems in the fruiting stage? thanx for the help guys and HeartLessBBQ i appreciate you helping me with almost every question i have posted with very detailed information


i have ordered spores successfully from micro supply. but the reason exotic strains like pan cyans are harder to grow is cuz you need to case them and put the substrate into treys.
if you master making monotubs or treys with cubes. you will most likely get a decent crop with pan cyans if you know how to do bulk methods. and you are correct, it is simply easier to contam. when you do treys or tubs.

but the easiest way to contam. is during and after inoculating the jars. once the cakes are colonized it is more resistant to contams. and no worries. but once you try and make treys or tubs. you may contam. i dont wanna go into further detail on how it contams. but if you look into bulk methods youll know why. and fruiting stage can get contams but its rare if you keep it clean. its not that hard.

and no problem bro. i got all this info from veterans on this wonderful site. just passing it along to new comers. =] 



PStanky said:


> hes not heartless thats mean =( haha jk
> but he is HEATless


bahaha. thats like what number 3 or 4 that youve said this? baahaha.!
i love how its sooo easily mistaken for heartless.
a heartless bbq does not make any sense. neither does a heatless one but still...i find hilarious that so many people dont think it through.


----------



## palerider (Dec 26, 2010)

Jesse420, flushing shrooms just refers to the growth you get out of your cakes after hydrating them. After you dunk them they will grow like crazy for about a week till they use up all of the moisture in the cake, at which point you have to dunk them in water again in order to get another 'flush' of shroomies. Thought I would clarify that as flushing your pot plants and flushing your cakes are two totally different/unrelated procedures. Happy shrooming!


----------



## Jesse420 (Dec 30, 2010)

i am ordering my spores from the hawks eye i am so confused on which strain i should choose for my first grow though i heard someone mention that Psilocybe Cubensis Penis Envy is an amazing strain but is it hard to grow and will i get just as big of yields as with other cubensis strains ? from the large selection of spores the hawks eye sells which would you suggest for my first grow potent easy to grow and the largest yields any info will be very help full this is an important question lol thank you


----------



## Jesse420 (Dec 30, 2010)

off of this website http://www.thehawkseye.com/ thank you


----------



## 420God (Dec 30, 2010)

Golden Teachers, Cambodians, and B+ are the strains I hear first time growers talking about the most.

The yield and potency are really close to the same when it comes to growing mushrooms.

I would would go with something easy until you get comfortable growing.


----------



## mojoganjaman (Dec 30, 2010)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> good luck....
> 
> bulk is hard and can easily fail if you arnt familiar with easier mushroom grows.
> 
> ...



bulk is no harder than cakes...it just takes longer to achieve fruiting...my first grow was cakes...had shouldered jars so I went straight to bulk...crumbled my cakes to two trays of h-poo/verm...get the good shit...get the poo!!!!

and stop passing off "your" ideas as fact!!!


----------



## 10001110101 (Jan 4, 2011)

Just to suggest a book, virtually anything by Paul Stamets is a great choice.


----------

